# Grain for your pregnant girls?



## GlacierRidge (May 2, 2008)

Do you give grain to your pregnant girls at all during their pregnancy? Kochia still has four months to go (although she's big as a house to me!). Or vitamin supplements?

Angie


----------



## Chico (May 2, 2008)

Wow, Kochia looks ready to pop! The sweetie has my sympathy. I can't believe she has four more months. Do donkeys ever have twins?!

chico


----------



## GlacierRidge (May 3, 2008)

She was ultrasounded....just has one! Otherwise I'd wonder if she has twins! This is my first mini baby, and first donkey baby, I figured minis just carry....um.....not as gracefully? LOL But I took her to get bred, she was only gone a week and a half, I know her breeding dates....so no question there!

Ok...are they all this big??





She's not due till the end of August!

I know that wasn't the question in my post.....but I'm not giving any grain either....should I be giving her a little? I know when I had big mares, they were getting grain/vitamin supplements....but then they do anyway.

Angie


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 3, 2008)

hmmm well she would fit in well with my blimps........and yes I do give them a little grain daily when in foal....even when they look like that...lol


----------



## GlacierRidge (May 5, 2008)

Ok, I've only been giving her a handful, with a vitamin/mineral/probiotic supplement. Should I be giving her more? Like what the suggested rate is based on her weight? When my mares were pregnant, and at this stage, I gave them a full graining by this time....but so many people say donkeys don't "need" graining...so I've just been giving her some to go along with the supplement (the grain is a pelleted feed, as is the supplement).

Angie


----------

